# Best way - CDG to Marriott Village d'Ile de France



## rickxylon (Apr 8, 2014)

Headed there in early May. What is best/quickest way from CDG to the property? Will not have a car and have heard that a bus might be easiest/quickest compared to the train.

Thanks


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 8, 2014)

On my last trip to Marriott Village d'ile de France, I arrived on the Eurostar from London.

Then, when leaving, I took the train to CDG. Was pretty convenient, and only took about 10-15 minutes.  Not too familiar with the bus.


----------



## Aviator621 (Apr 8, 2014)

If you call/email the resort, they can arrange for a driver pick-up; we used it and it was fairly reasonable in price.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 8, 2014)

DH and I took Disney bus from airport to resort. Think it left from section E or F, and we bought tkts from driver. A little longer than taking Eurostar ,but much cheaper for our time of day. Bus dropped us off at main road intersection with resort road, so we had to walk in a ways. If you took train or paris metro, you'd need to take cab from station.  There is a local bus between train station to resort road. Paris metro would take the longest, and be most cumbersome with luggage.

Our friends (5) arranged for a driver to take all 7 of us from resort to airport.  I think cost at least 120 euros.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Apr 10, 2014)

I would rethink the car.  We had one and it was great!!!  Found a decent price on an automatic, too.  Hertz I believe.


----------



## Swice (Apr 10, 2014)

*transit pass*

Assuming you will be using the bus/train on other days, you might as well get a multi-day transit pass and take the train from the airport.   Adding one day to your multi-day pass for the trip from the airport would be a HUGE savings OVER a car service.

We rented a car for the front half of our week (airport pickup) and turned it in at the Hertz lot at the Disneyland train station.    For the second half of the week, we used the multi-day transit pass and took the bus/train back to the airport and found it very easy.   

I too think you need a car for a few days.


----------



## josh1231 (Apr 10, 2014)

rickxylon said:


> Headed there in early May. What is best/quickest way from CDG to the property? Will not have a car and have heard that a bus might be easiest/quickest compared to the train.
> 
> Thanks



Doesn't the high speed train run from the airport to the Marriott? If I remember correctly it only takes about 10-12 minutes, though its not cheap.

I just did a double check, and it does run quite often, and is between $24-$50 one-way and takes 10-minutes. This is the TGV train through SCNF.


----------



## Xpat (Apr 11, 2014)

rickxylon said:


> Headed there in early May. What is best/quickest way from CDG to the property? Will not have a car and have heard that a bus might be easiest/quickest compared to the train.
> 
> Thanks



Disney is connected to CDG via high-speed rail (TGV) and the journey only takes 10 minutes. However tickets are expensive (about $40 each way) vs $30 for the bus. You can then take a taxi to the Marriott. Depending on how many people in your party, it may be cheaper to book a private transfer. I would recommend a car rental.


----------



## josh1231 (Apr 12, 2014)

jpl88 said:


> Disney is connected to CDG via high-speed rail (TGV) and the journey only takes 10 minutes. However tickets are expensive (about $40 each way) vs $30 for the bus. You can then take a taxi to the Marriott. Depending on how many people in your party, it may be cheaper to book a private transfer. I would recommend a car rental.



The op will have luggage. Having used the train extensively, and imagining the bus being similarly packed full, I would pay about anything to take the tgv with it's dedicated luggage space and reserved seating.


----------



## rickxylon (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

Spoke with the property and they shared info that clearly makes booking a car and driver thru them the best option. $110 for all 4 of us and about 20 minutes. Train would require changing in downtown Paris, would take much longer and be about the same price.


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 12, 2014)

rickxylon said:


> Train would require changing in downtown Paris, would take much longer



I disagree with that statement. 

The RER train would require going into Paris and changing trains. RER trains are pretty much like commuter trains. And this route would take a long time, and be a pretty miserable way to get to where you want to go. But it would be the cheapest option.

The TGV goes directly from CDG to Marne La Valle Chesssy (Disneyland) and vice versa. Takes about 10 minutes. 
Trains are pretty frequent, and prices seem to vary from about $27 to $42 depending on departure time for an economy ticket purchased on raileurope.com. (raileurope.com does charge fees over and above the ticket fee however.) I don't know if it would be better or worse to buy a ticket at CDG.

The $110 for car with driver is probably cheaper than you could get for 4 people on the train.

But the statement about HAVING to go into Paris and changing trains is patently false.
Since they were wrong on that, I'd double check that the price is $110 and not €110.


----------



## Xpat (Apr 13, 2014)

rickxylon said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Spoke with the property and they shared info that clearly makes booking a car and driver thru them the best option. $110 for all 4 of us and about 20 minutes. Train would require changing in downtown Paris, would take much longer and be about the same price.



The property is misinformed - there is a direct high speed link from CDG to DLP. But agree private transfer is the best option for a group of 4. 110 sounds overpriced if in euros. Ezyshuttle is a favorite on Disboards.com and charges only 70 euros. http://www.www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50419937


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 13, 2014)

jpl88 said:


> The property is misinformed - there is a direct high speed link from CDG to DLP. But agree private transfer is the best option for a group of 4. 110 sounds overpriced if in euros. Ezyshuttle is a favorite on Disboards.com and charges only 70 euros. http://www.www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50419937


Train
http://parisbytrain.com/tgv-train-cdg-to-eurodisney/

Standard Paris trains would have you on the RER B into Paris and the A back out.  That would take forever.

Would be a nice way to do it, and you might become a supporter of high speed rail in the USA (if you are not already).


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Apr 13, 2014)

The timeshare salesman told me that Marriott was building an aerial tram between CDG and the resort. I'm not sure if it's operating yet.


----------

